# How often should Kribensis lay eggs ?



## Dean1235 (Mar 18, 2013)

They had fry about 2 1/2 weeks ago and she's laid eggs again !. Is this normal ?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

If no spawn is present, yes! They will spawn many many times!


----------



## Dean1235 (Mar 18, 2013)

Didn't realise they breed so repeatedly, good to know. Was a bit worried as I know what over breeding can do to other animals.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

In the wild they'd have one successful spawn a year. But they will try repeatedly if they lose the whole batch.


----------

